# Hidden Secrets of Grand Central Terminal



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I received this today in my RSS feed from NBC News. It is a unique 360 degree video of Grand Central Terminal. I included all of the news article. You simply click on the video at the top of the article. At the top left of the video will see a round disk with arrows and you can click on the direction and see some interesting scenes. Very well done.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/video/360-video-hidden-secrets-grand-central-terminal-n593121


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Real interesting Wood. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Neat. I moved this to North America as it's a real railroad item.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

He is wrong about "FDR's train car," right? It is just a baggage car, isn't it?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Actually he is correct about the story. I do not know if what is shown is or is not the Presidential car, named Loretto, but in fact FDR did have his own car, track #61, terminal and frequently visited the Waldorf which does have an elevator which lifted his limo to street level and let him enter the hotel.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, but THAT isn't the car. Actually, I think many parts of that story are suspect. I will research.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

FDR was a very unique President and had a lot of money. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I have heard the Roosevelt story from other sources. I think it is true.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Retelling the same story many times does not make it true. 

According to Wikipedia and some other sources, the siding was used by Pershing in 38 and FDR in 44 and neither used an automobile. The PA demonstrator was also shown there. 

However, my specific objection to the video was the claim that the rail road car on track 61 is FDR's automobile transporter. Look at these photos and tell me that is not an ordinary baggage car. 

http://gothamist.com/2011/11/07/photos.php#photo-1


----------

